# Joyetech Ultimo - arriving soon?



## Coco (20/7/16)

Anybody getting these in soon-ish? 

Leaving for Germany on the 29th, need to decide if I should get it delivered to the gf there for pickup on the 30th or if I can get them sooner locally. (She already is getting one in her grubby paws tomorrow... not sure who is more excited at that prospect, her or me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

